
Apple, tech companies to bring back $400B in overseas cash to the US - SQL2219
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/05/apple-tech-companies-to-bring-back-400-billion.html
======
gjreda
Clickbait post title leaves off that this is an estimate from a research firm.
Title makes it seem like a sure thing.

------
forgingahead
Note, this article is about a presumption made by a tech research firm, not
confirmation from any of the companies in question themselves.

------
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16082839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16082839)

------
melling
That could be a lot of R&D. Apple, for example, could accelerate chip
research, AR devices, etc.

~~~
airesQ
Lack of cash is not one of Apple's problems. If they wanted to invest more in
the US they could.

Most of the money will probably just sit still in a wide variety of
investments (bonds and other stuff; Apple is one of the biggest players in
these markets); the rest will go into dividends and share buybacks. A symbolic
percentage might go into R&D and Trump will tweet about it.

(I might be wrong, but that is what I expect.)

------
Decabytes
We bring the money back, but systems need to be put in place to keep the money
here.

~~~
robbiep
The statement ‘keep the money here’ assumes that the money was the US’ to
begin with. But it wasn’t, it was foreign earnings through sale of products.
And US companies should spend it how they see fit, ideally to drive further
growth. That will likely involve sending some away again. But in an
economically half-rational world that will drive a multiplier effect that will
drive further growth

